# Noisy emperor 400



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there any way to quiet down this filter? :-? It seems kind of noisy.

Thanks!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

What is making noise? Is this a new or used filter? I have used these filters many times and love them. I have had noise issues once or twice, though. Once, the impeller was failing and it made a high pitched squeal. Another time, I had one with a loud motor, and I never found out why it was so loud. I just sold it (craigslist - $20)and got a new one.


----------



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

I believe it is the motor making noise. It has been in use for a while, its over a few years old.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my Emperors. I suggest you go straight to Marineland and ask them. They do have a "contact us" at their website: http://www.marineland.com/MarineLand.home

I had a problem once with an Eclipse tank and they sent me a new part.


----------



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks lotsofish, I just sent them an email.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

im having the same problem, mine is brand new. used it for the first time today, and it started out quiet and became noisy. i brought this filter over 2 months ago on sale, and i can not take it back to the store.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the filters have a year warranty. Contact Marineland.

Also, let us know how things work out.


----------



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all, heres the response I got to my email;
"Hello,

The only part that makes noise is the impeller. Try removing the
impeller and cleaning it. You may want to soak it in white vinegar for
a couple hours to dissolve any minerals out from the inside. If
cleaning the impeller does not fix the problem, the impeller and/or flow
manifold housing may need to be replaced.

Sincerely,

Marineland Consumer Relations"

I am going to take out the impeller in a little bit and do the vinegar soak they mention, hopefully that works out.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a couple of Emporers which are a few years old and are noisey. Their impellers are worn. My Penguin Filters are much quieter than the Emporers-which are made by the same firm.


----------



## CJB (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I soaked the impeller in vinegar for a couple hours, and washed it real well. It definitely made a huge difference. The filter is much quieter now. :thumb:

I think to get maximum quiet out of it, I'd have to get a new impeller for sure.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

The motors are 'fixed' and don't move--so can't make noise. the impeller magnet is the primary part that spins. 75% of the time (on all brands of HOBs) noise is caused by wear and/or debris on the impeller assembly or in the 'hole' it goes into. On Emps, another % of noise problems arise from incorrect reassembly of the unit after cleaning. I once got a 400 for free because the guy said it was noisey. Turned out he had not got the impeller mounted back in properly --the rubber tip on the top of the shaft was not seated in the upper housing correctly. The impeller blades were grinding on the bottom little cover. Bought a new cover for a couple of bucks, reassembled correctly and had a perfectly working quiet 400 for cheap!

If cleaning the impeller ass'y helped--cleaning the ID of the hole will help some too. The brush they supply and/or a small toothbrush works very well for that.


----------

